# Low budget bite alarms



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone was interested. I've been planning on ordering some bite alarms for some time now, but kept putting it off. I finally called Wacker Baits and saw on their site that they had a new, cheaper, bite alarm. I wasn't interested in anything fancy, just something to wake me up when I drift off.  The fellow I talked to at Wacker said they should work just fine and after getting them yesterday, I'd say they are plenty loud enough. They have three adjustments; volume, sensitivity, and tone. I don't know what brand they are, as the only thing on them is the Wacker logo, but at $25 a piece, I was able to get some for me plus some for anybody that fishes with me. I'm sure they're not top of the line, but great for somebody just getting started or not wanting to spend a ton of money.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup those are nice alarms for the $.
They will work perfectly for what you need,i use mine for catfishing also.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Next time you order from Paul, tell him the Ohio gang says hello


----------

